# Nest Box Fronts For Sale



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Here is the link for nest box fronts I have for sale.. was trying to sell local, but they can be shipped. if interested pm me and I will give you my email address and can try to determine shipping cost depending on you're location. link:

http://richmond.craigslist.org/grd/3200354463.html

the fronts are sold.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

man i wish i had the money to get them, those are nice..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

horseart4u said:


> man i wish i had the money to get them, those are nice..


could you use them? maybe we can barter for a small painting of our horse Jimmy?..


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i could do that  would a 16 x20 or an 18 x24 be big enough


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The fronts are taken.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

HEY HEY like a child in a candy store  thank you so much...


----------

